# Battery Disconnect Switch



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Good morning,
Bought a battery disconnect switch at Harbor Freight yesterday; got tired of removing the neg. cable from the battery. I was hoping to have better instructions in the package (no instructions) on wiring up of the switch.







Can anyone tell me how to wire it? I'm no electrician, so it needs to be simple. Oh, the switch is the one with the big red key. Thanks in advance.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well first find a place to mount it. Drill 2 small pilot holes and some self tapping screws should do the job. You will probally have to go to the local auto store and get some cable. Usually a Ford starter to relay cable first ( has eyelets on both ends ). That goes from the post on the new switch to the frame. Use the orignal ground bolt and hole. You might want to get some sand paper and clean the frame off to bare metal for a good connection. Then you can use the orignal factory cable and go from the battery to the other empty post on the new battery disconnect and your done. You can buy shorter cables at the store so plan where you want to mount it, can reach it and measure some lengths for the cable to buy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I did exactly what the Chief suggested and it worked beautifully. I love that switch. Selecting the mounting location is the key. I actually mounted it in the "Morgue Drawer" cavity on the left side. It required drilling a small hole to pass the cables through, which I sealed with some "Great Stuff" after the installation. That minimizes the chances of corrosion and keeps the switch far from curious little hands. Since we are talking about DC power I wasn't that concerned with the kids being electrocuted as much as the wife freaking out when the power suddenly quits. Not a pretty sight.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might as well replace your 1x12v battery with 2x6v batteries while you're at it.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I am very new to all of this and I am considering this mod.

However, I was wondering if I shouldn't make sure that the emergency brakes on the trailer remain active via a direct wire to the battery? Just in case I forget to turn everything else on when I hook up.

Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A direct connect for the break away switch is reasonable but a walk around check list would be better so you remember to turn it on. Put a laminated tag on the pig tail you connect to the TV that reminds you to turn on the battery.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just bought the exact same switch at Harobor Freight as well. I am planning on installing it this week. So from what I understand, it goes on the negative side, not the positive? Correct? 
Also, since I'm asking dumb questions....how do I know if my truck is set up with a charging line to the trailer connector? One of the reps at a dealer said that they woud install that in my truck if it didn't have one already. It's all original with the tow package. 
And one last question: being new to this trailer thing, is it safe to travel with the LP on and the fridge on?

PS: I think I'll hard wire the brake switch...I would hate to forget to turn the power on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Juan said:


> I just bought the exact same switch at Harobor Freight as well. I am planning on installing it this week. So from what I understand, it goes on the negative side, not the positive? Correct?
> Also, since I'm asking dumb questions....how do I know if my truck is set up with a charging line to the trailer connector? One of the reps at a dealer said that they woud install that in my truck if it didn't have one already. It's all original with the tow package.
> And one last question: being new to this trailer thing, is it safe to travel with the LP on and the fridge on?
> 
> ...


Below is the diagram of the 7 pin connector Pin 4 should be hot (12vdc). You may or may not need to install a fuse in your TV fuse box to make it work but you should not need to install new wire.










The fridge question is debated on a regular basis, I say it is just fine to run down the road with propane open and running the fridge. Since you have a Gasser you would be better served stopping short and going in the trailer and turning off the fridge.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We purchased the exact same battery disconnect switch. We really like it. SHold be a standrd item. I have pix of the install on our fiver posted in my public photo gallery. pcm


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> I just bought the exact same switch at Harobor Freight as well. I am planning on installing it this week. So from what I understand, it goes on the negative side, not the positive? Correct?
> Also, since I'm asking dumb questions....how do I know if my truck is set up with a charging line to the trailer connector? One of the reps at a dealer said that they woud install that in my truck if it didn't have one already. It's all original with the tow package.
> And one last question: being new to this trailer thing, is it safe to travel with the LP on and the fridge on?
> 
> ...


Below is the diagram of the 7 pin connector Pin 4 should be hot (12vdc). You may or may not need to install a fuse in your TV fuse box to make it work but you should not need to install new wire.










The fridge question is debated on a regular basis, I say it is just fine to run down the road with propane open and running the fridge. Since you have a Gasser you would be better served stopping short and going in the trailer and turning off the fridge.
[/quote]

I am still learning about my trailer....will the fridge run on the battery? Or only with shore power? I keep coming up with questions and have all of my manuals in the trailer in storage. I'll have to swing by and pick up the paperwork tomorrow. 
Thanks for all of the help thus far.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fridge runs on Gas or Shore power but both require 12vdc for control. So going down the road you would need gas and 12 vdc.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I just bought the exact same switch at Harobor Freight as well. I am planning on installing it this week. So from what I understand, it goes on the negative side, not the positive? Correct?
> Also, since I'm asking dumb questions....how do I know if my truck is set up with a charging line to the trailer connector? One of the reps at a dealer said that they woud install that in my truck if it didn't have one already. It's all original with the tow package.
> And one last question: being new to this trailer thing, is it safe to travel with the LP on and the fridge on?
> 
> ...


Below is the diagram of the 7 pin connector Pin 4 should be hot (12vdc). You may or may not need to install a fuse in your TV fuse box to make it work but you should not need to install new wire.

...
The fridge question is debated on a regular basis, I say it is just fine to run down the road with propane open and running the fridge. Since you have a Gasser you would be better served stopping short and going in the trailer and turning off the fridge.
[/quote]

Ahh, yes, the Fridge question..... Almost as contentious a debate as caulking. I keep mine running and haven't had a problem yet....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, I caulk my fridge. Makes it hard to open and close but at least I'm sure it won't leak. I would run my tub on gas but the last time I tried that it burned a hole through the bottom of the tub and you KNOW how much I hate water running all over the place...

Reverie

PS: Yes, you do mount the switch on the NEGATIVE side of the battery, between the battery and the ground.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Actually, I caulk my fridge. Makes it hard to open and close but at least I'm sure it won't leak. *I would run my tub on gas *but the last time I tried that it burned a hole through the bottom of the tub and you KNOW how much I hate water running all over the place...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: Yes, you do mount the switch on the NEGATIVE side of the battery, between the battery and the ground.


Gas is better then 120 vac as that would be a shocking experience.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just use one of these on the negative connection to the frame. No new cables, no fuss.

Battery Disconnect


----------

